# Strategiespiele für Lan-Party



## Joel-92 (6. April 2011)

*Strategiespiele für Lan-Party*

Hallo,

welche Strategiespiele bis max. 30€ pro PC könntet ihr empfehlen für eine kleine Lan-Party mit max. 4-8 Mitspielern? 
PCs sind im Alter zwischen 3 Monate bis ca. 3 Jahre.


----------



## michelthemaster (6. April 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiele für Lan-Party*

Hallo Kollege, schön das es noch Leute gibt, die gute Strategiespiele zu schätzen wissen! Für Lans würde ich folgende Spiele vorschlagen:

Starcraft 1 und 2 <3

AOE 2 oder 3

Rise and Fall (kann man sogar kostenlos runterladen, ist ein super Spiel, ist noch relativ neu, von 2007 glaub ich, hat sich  - leider - nicht so gut verkauft)

-> dazu sag ich: Das macht einen heiden Spaß im Lan, weil es nicht nur pure Strategie ist, sondern man auch einen Helden steuern kann aus Third Person Sicht, außerdem kostet es nix (war mal ein Vollpreisspiel), also meine absolute Empfehlung! Man braucht aber ne gescheite CPU dafür, wenns viele Einheiten sein sollen 

Stronghold Crusader (Klassiker)

Heroes of Might and Magic 3 (auch ein Klassiker, nix für Schnelle, sondern für Denker)

Rise of Legends: Wirklich Hammer das Spiel, mal was ganz Anderes, und das sogar richtig gut! Hier auch absolute Empfehlung. Grafik ist selbst heute noch ok und es ist ein super Spiel und kostet vlt. so 10 €!


Gruß

Micha


----------



## Joel-92 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiele für Lan-Party*

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Ist das "Rise and Fall" auch im Einzelspieler Modus möglich?


----------



## Pikus (6. April 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiele für Lan-Party*

Dawn of War I
Herr der ringe - schlacht um mittelerde
Warcraft III
Empire Earth I oder II
...
Es gibt viele


----------



## michelthemaster (6. April 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiele für Lan-Party*

Ja, der Einzelspieler ist auch sehr unterhaltsam! Es spricht eig wirklich Nichts gegen das Spiel, Grafik ist gut und Spiel macht viel Spaß. Hat auch einen guten Editor dabei, um eigene Karten zu machen, hab ich schon oft benutzt, wenn du möchtest, kann ich dir meine Karten schicken, weil die Standardkarten sind nicht so der Bringer! Müssten so 4 oder 5 Stück sein die ich mal gemacht hab, sind sogar auf ner Fanseite von Rise and Fall drauf 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## CAMPERIIIII (6. April 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiele für Lan-Party*

Aufjedenfall empire earth I + addon xD trotz gammelgrafik eines der besten games überhaupt 

bietet auch einen umfangreichen editor den man aber erst mal begreifen muss


----------



## Pikus (6. April 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiele für Lan-Party*

Ja, auf jeden fall EE1. Gibts mit Addon für 10€^^
Der editor ist nicht kompliziert, da fand ich den von AOM viel beschissener^^


----------



## Per4mance (6. April 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiele für Lan-Party*

World in Conflict, Company of Heroes, Rise of Nations


aber die alten klassiker wie Age of empires, Starcraft, Warcraft und C&C Generals sind immer noch super


----------



## Gast XXXX (6. April 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiele für Lan-Party*

Supreme Commander 1 + 2!


----------



## motsch_ (6. April 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiele für Lan-Party*

Hey die komplette total War Reihe nicht vergessen! z.n. Napolen-Total War!!!


----------



## Per4mance (6. April 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiele für Lan-Party*

ansonsten fallen mir nur noch hardcore games ein wie Panzer General oder Hearts of Iron aber die sind sehr trocken dafür sehr komplex und genau.


----------



## Wincenty (6. April 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiele für Lan-Party*

EE1 und EE AOE ist sehr empfehlenswert bei meiner letzten LAN haben wir 2vs 1 gemacht und der alleine war hat wie IMMER gesiegt ne Partie mit dem dauert selten nicht länger als 30 min

Age of Empire und nachfolger sind auch sehr gut für LANs

Battleforge wäre eine kostenlose Alternative und Die Siedler sowie Anno sollten nicht fehlen


----------



## midnight (7. April 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiele für Lan-Party*

Mit WiC und 8 Leuten geht mal übelste die Party! Taktisch geht auch in C&C Generals Zero Hour ne Menge. Wers ruhiger angehen will, kann auch auf Anno zurückgreifen...


----------



## Lappa (8. April 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiele für Lan-Party*

Warhammer 40000: Dawn of War 2 - Retribution


----------



## UDC|AcE (14. April 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiele für Lan-Party*

aslo weltklasse is ja schlacht um mittelerde mit addon aufstieg des hexenkönigs... es is bis heute meiner meinung nach immer noch das beste was es gibt (hab/hatte über 1000 games)...allerdings hat es mir erst mit nem kumpel spaß gemacht

ich war richtig schockiert als ich heut gelesen hab dass die rechte von herr der ringe von ea zu warner bros gehen.. kein sum3 auf das ich 3 jahre gehofft hab


----------



## MasterFreak (17. April 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiele für Lan-Party*

Warcraft 3 und die Herr der Ringe Strategie Teile sind eigentlich ganz gut zum Lan spielen.


----------



## kinglsey (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiele für Lan-Party*

World in Conflict kann ich nur empfehlen...ist im Lan Modus echt geil und nen Singleplayer Modus hats auch


----------



## böhser onkel (2. August 2011)

World in Conflict…ist irgendwie untergegangen


----------



## kinglsey (3. August 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiele für Lan-Party*

Egal xD ich spiels trotzdem^^


----------



## böhser onkel (4. August 2011)

Ja ein gutes Game

Nur halt untergegangen


----------



## Danny Boy (5. August 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiele für Lan-Party*

Also die Panzers reihe eignet sich auch noch sehr gut für ne Lan. Medieval II ist auch noch super und macht ordentlich Spaß.
Die DOW I Reihe rockt die Bude.
Also an Auswahl mangelt es nicht.


----------



## Porte (13. August 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiele für Lan-Party*

also wir haben mal Empire Earth I im lan gespielt war einfach nur geil


----------



## Charlie Harper (27. September 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiele für Lan-Party*

Ohja WCIII!


----------



## Rumpelstilzkin (29. September 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiele für Lan-Party*



michelthemaster schrieb:


> AOE 2 oder 3


 
Wäre in jedem Fall auch meine Wahl


----------



## nick9999 (30. September 2011)

Zusätzlich zu AOE I und II würde ich noch Age of Mythology empfehle, was mit der Titans add-on auch eine Menge Spaß macht


----------



## pibels94 (30. September 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiele für Lan-Party*

Stronghold Crusader und Schlacht um Mittelerde 2!


----------



## Rumpelstilzkin (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiele für Lan-Party*



nick9999 schrieb:


> Zusätzlich zu AOE I und II würde ich noch Age of Mythology empfehle, was mit der Titans add-on auch eine Menge Spaß macht


 
Auch ne super Wahl!


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiele für Lan-Party*

auf jeden fall company of heroes, wir haben da schon stunden auf lan mit verbracht.


----------



## Fexzz (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiele für Lan-Party*

World in Conflict!


----------



## TerrorTomato (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiele für Lan-Party*



Fexzz schrieb:


> World in Conflict!


 Unterschreib!

vor allem bei ordentlichen 8 vs. 8 rockt das richtig. Lustig wird es auch wenn jeder einen Trainer nutzt für unendlich Einheiten, und Zeit. Das rockt erst recht!! Aber nur so lange bis einem vor Lauter einheiten der RAM überläuft und das Spiel sich selbst beendet


----------



## mds51 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiele für Lan-Party*

World in Conflict
Schlacht um MIttelerde
Age of Empires
Command and Conquer


----------



## böhser onkel (14. Oktober 2011)

Die Spiele sind geil.

Zu empfhelen


----------



## JensderRoggi (16. Oktober 2011)

deleted


----------



## iP Man (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiele für Lan-Party*

Warcraft 3, Age of Empires 2, Command and Conquer sind einfach nur pflicht

ansonsten gibt es noch cossacks, empire earth usw.. das sind fast alle das selbe spiel.. gebäude bauen,einheiten erstellen und los gehts 

wenn ich heute auf der lan wäre dann hätte ich die drei oben genannten heute noch gespielt obwohl ich c&c und wc3 noch spiele  
gibs überhaupt neue/aktuelle geile lan games wie früher? mir fällt ehrlich gesagt nichts ein


----------



## firephoenix28 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiele für Lan-Party*

cossacks grafik geht garnicht mehr... sieht ja jetzt schrecklich aus

früher wars geil


jetzt immernoch gut: 

-Age of Empires
- Starcraft 2
- Warcraft 3 mit Add-on


----------



## Conqi (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiele für Lan-Party*

Age of Empires 2 
Stronghold Crusader
Paraworld


----------



## dragooncomet (26. Oktober 2011)

Für Hardcore-Strategen die Spielen von Paradox. Hearts of Iron 2 Doomsday, Europa Universalis 3 mit allen Addons oder Victoria 2.


----------



## paco.g (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiele für Lan-Party*

Hearts of Iron ist wirklich gut, macht ne Menge Fun auf ner Lan. Nur man sich erstmal ein wenig einspielen und das kann dauern. Das Spiel ist sehr komplex, aber man kann ne Menge von der KI machen lassen.


----------



## Da_Obst (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiele für Lan-Party*

Die vor mir genannten Titel sind allesamt empfehlenswert 

Ich setz jetzt aber noch "Die Siedler 4" auf die Liste, das spiel ich immer wieder gern wenn ich jemanden dafür begeistern kann ^^
Bis jetzt ist einfach noch kein weiterer Siedler Titel an das Feeling des 4. Teils rangekommen...


----------



## 1975jassi (7. November 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiele für Lan-Party*

Schlacht um Mittelerde finde ich genial.


----------



## Kaid (7. November 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiele für Lan-Party*

Age of Empires 2 darf auf ein Lan Party nicht fehlen !!


----------



## Sasori (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiele für Lan-Party*

Herr der Ringe Schlacht um Mittelerde 1 und 2


----------



## RaZZ (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiele für Lan-Party*

Sudden Strike


----------



## scorparc (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Strategiespiele für Lan-Party*

Wie schon mehrmals erwähnt, Age of Empires 2 rockt einfach. Ist auf jeder LAN dabei. Wir haben das zu 4 schon mal ca. 10 Stunden am Stück gespielt


----------

